# Starting EC today



## 17thy

Pretty nervous about it. I don't know how I'm going to know when she's going pee, or before she poops. She isn't a very "vocal" baby and doesn't show many signs. But maybe I just haven't picked up on them because I haven't paid a lot of attention. 

Ahh anyway I'm definitely nervous. She's 7.5 months old, so we're getting a late start, but I talked with my husband about it last night and explained the process and the benefits so hopefully she's a quick learner. She's very smart so I hope she finds ways to show us she's going to need to go to the potty. 

Any experiences you'd like to share? Helpful tips?


----------



## amygwen

What is EC?


----------



## 17thy

:/ I posted this in the wrong parenting section sorry!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Amy - It's putting your baby on the toilet when they need to go potty lol.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

AriannasMama said:


> Amy - It's putting your baby on the toilet when they need to go potty lol.

why?!lol


----------



## AriannasMama

Melissa.Feb12 said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> Amy - It's putting your baby on the toilet when they need to go potty lol.
> 
> why?!lolClick to expand...

I'm not really sure of the benefits of it. I just know I don't have time to sit around waiting for Arianna to pee/poo so I can put her on the potty, lol.


----------



## amygwen

AriannasMama said:


> Amy - It's putting your baby on the toilet when they need to go potty lol.

LOL that's funny, :D


----------



## 17thy

There's no reason to hate on it, thats all I'm going to say. My friend does it with her daughter and she is almost completely potty trained at 13 months old...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elimination_communication


----------



## amygwen

17thy said:


> There's no reason to hate on it, thats all I'm going to say. My friend does it with her daughter and she is almost completely potty trained at 13 months old...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elimination_communication

:coffee:


----------



## lily123

:headspin:



:coffee: do you honestly think your child is ready to be potty trained?! She's only 7 months old. Just sounds like madness to me tbh!x


----------



## Desi's_lost

though i dont agree with it, it isnt fair to insult it. i cant see how it would hurt the baby so its really up to the parents to decide if its for them! :flower:


----------



## stephx

No one has insulted it desi

If you've got the time on your hands to try and potty train a 7 month old then fair play to you :coffee:


----------



## x__amour

Whoa. I think it's difficult at 2 years, let alone 7 months! Good luck.


----------



## AriannasMama

I wasn't insulting it, I was telling Amy what it was, the LOL at the end was because it sounds funny to say you are putting your baby on the toilet to go potty, lol.

IMO babies should be babies and should be potty trained when they show signs of being ready, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava's scared of the toilet :lol:
If she's in the bathroom when I pull the flush she puts her arms up and shakes! I couldn't be doing with sitting there waiting for her to have a wee, plus i'd be scared she'd fall in the loo lol!


----------



## Rhio92

rainbows_x said:


> Ava's scared of the toilet :lol:
> If she's in the bathroom when I pull the flush she puts her arms up and shakes! I couldn't be doing with sitting there waiting for her to have a wee, plus i'd be scared she'd fall in the loo lol!

:haha:

Bless her!

Good luck :hugs: Each to their own parenting style, and while it isn't for us, doesn't mean it wont work for you :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

I was referring more to the "it sounds like madness" bit.


----------



## annawrigley

You must have a lot of time on your hands!!


----------



## samface182

woaah! potty training 7 month? good luck is all i can say! :coffee:


----------



## Leah_xx

Good Luck!!


----------



## sarah0108

Personally, i haven't got the patience, but good luck to you :) x


----------



## kittycat18

You should post this in Natural Parenting. Best of luck with EC! :hugs:


----------



## AriannasMama

:dance:


----------



## sarah0108

Question: Do you not get covered in pee and poop? :shrug:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Good luck!!! I let Alfie have his nappy off today (he is 15 months) and despite him not wee'ing for a good 2 hours and thank god no poos, he proceeded to wee on my foot twice in 10 mins. 

I defo do not have the patience for mopping up wee and poo and toilet hovvering :headspin: but indeedy each to their own parenting style but think this thread is much more suited to NP :flower:


----------



## fantastica

It's not really 'potty training', it's slightly diff, some people do it from when thy're really young I think. Personally I couldn't be bothered with it haha, but good luck if it's what you guys want to try! X


----------



## Desi's_lost

Funny story, its a good thing I saw this thread cause when Syri started pooing in the bath the first thing I thought was to grab her and stick her on the toilet! xD she didnt like it though.


----------



## AriannasMama

I've never had a bath-poop.....yet.


----------



## kattsmiles

Whoa, good luck. :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

neat I would like to know how it goes


----------



## 17thy

Today went great!!! Only had to use 2 diapers but they were just prefolds. She pooped twice which was easy to recognize beforehand. But let me say the pee is much harder to anticipate. 

For those of you with negative comments I'm just going to ignore because I honestly could give a crap less what anyone but me and my husband think about it, I've SEEN a potty trained 13 month old. It can be done. 

And also, its not like I'm dangling my child over the toilet. She's got a baby potty that she fits on perfectly and can sit on it by herself.... so idk what the big deal is? Why not try it? I DO have a lot of time on my hands as a matter of fact. MY job is to raise my daughter, so...thats what I'm doing! :) Don't see the harm.

And to the person who said I should post in natural parenting, I did, and thats where I initially wanted to post it just ended up in here on accident because I have this page book marked. Trust me this is the last place I wanted to post KNOWING there would be a barrage of negative comments. -_-


----------



## amygwen

People only gave you negative comments because every time you post in teenage parenting you *ALWAYS *give negative comments and I mean ALWAYS, you rarely post but when you do you are RUDE. If you were nice people would've ignored your post and not said anything about it.


----------



## 17thy

Lol just proving my point....^


----------



## vinteenage

What Amy said. Plus the way you speak, "my husband and I", etc, just makes you sound...pompous. And hell, Im home 24/7 with Finn but dont have the time, energy or interest to bother with EC and I don't think it makes me not "care" for him.

Personally, I have no opinion on EC however I really dont understand how this works when they cant yet walk.


----------



## 17thy

vinteenage said:


> What Amy said. Plus the way you speak, "my husband and I", etc, just makes you sound...pompous. And hell, Im home 24/7 with Finn but dont have the time, energy or interest to bother with EC and I don't think it makes me not "care" for him.
> 
> Personally, I have no opinion on EC however I really dont understand how this works when they cant yet walk.

Wtf.... um...he's my husband, I say that to everyone. How the hell is the pompous? And where the hell did I say it makes you not care for your baby???


I'm bored and I'm home with her 24/7. I want to try something that I've SEEN first hand work. If it doesnt then oh well, I love doing cloth anyway. W.T.F. I don't see what the huge deal is and why it makes me seem like such a bitch because I said I want to try EC with my kid.....:dohh:


----------



## amygwen

17thy said:


> Lol just proving my point....^

What does that mean? That doesn't make sense.

Proving what point?


----------



## vinteenage

17thy said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> What Amy said. Plus the way you speak, "my husband and I", etc, just makes you sound...pompous. And hell, Im home 24/7 with Finn but dont have the time, energy or interest to bother with EC and I don't think it makes me not "care" for him.
> 
> Personally, I have no opinion on EC however I really dont understand how this works when they cant yet walk.
> 
> Wtf.... um...he's my husband, I say that to everyone. How the hell is the pompous? And where the hell did I say it makes you not care for your baby???Click to expand...

Oh sorry, not care, 'raise'.

Because everyone else here uses DH or OH? When you come in with "my husband" when 98% of us aren't married, it seems pompous.


----------



## Desi's_lost

>.> I love this "well you arent nice so i'm going to be mean instead of leaving it" ...No! There is a lot of sense behind "if you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything at all" and it should be used. 
So what if she says "my husband and i" there is no rule saying you have to use a specific acronym. I'm not saying 17thy doesnt come off as rude sometimes but I think picking a fight with her just because you think she's mean/rude isnt right and doesnt make you any better.


----------



## Wobbles

Come on ladies 8-[ ... your rude so I'm rude and name calling because someone is married isn't really good is it? There's a little circle of the same names again in this thread which makes for uncomfortable reading, again. Please use your block list if there are members that irritate you so much.

Maybe the OP could start this topic again and others might find it in their best interest (of their accounts that is) to avoid ;)


----------

